# New Driver, No tips???



## Ian Hobbs (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey new driver here. I have been driving for 3 days so far and have given 9 rides total, however, I have no received any tips yet. So I was wondering if tipping is a common or uncommon thing? Or am I just doing something wrong.

Let me start by just saying after spending nearly 2 hours on hold with CS because one of my riders pointed out that their app was saying that I was not "accepting tips at this time", turns out my account does enable tips and the pax's app was not updated, so lost out on that one. But since then I have not received any tips. Typically my rides range from about 3 - 15 miles, at around 5-20 mins. I am always being polite and introducing myself, asking if the temperature in the car is ok, asking how their day is, etc.. Some engage in conversation back, some don't. For the ones that don't, I just simply drive and not talk. I even helped a couple with their groceries. But still no tips. 

Am I doing something wrong or do people just not tip in my area?


----------



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

Try placing a sign in your car like the one attached, which you can print out. I have had mine just above the stereo console for the last two three hour shifts after getting off from my real job and have received $15 per day in tips driving to and from the airport. I usually only do two airport runs and go home and pop open a brewski.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

The large majority of people don't tip. It just works that way.. A lot of riders became accustomed to not tipping from when Uber did not have in-app tipping and tipping was discouraged. Since then, the pay to drivers has dropped dramatically and people still feel like they don't have to tip. 

Many drivers rate the pax less than 5* if no mention of a tip is made, based on the assumption that none will be given (since that's generally true)


----------



## Ian Hobbs (Sep 19, 2018)

fortyTwo said:


> The large majority of people don't tip. It just works that way.. A lot of riders became accustomed to not tipping from when Uber did not have in-app tipping and tipping was discouraged. Since then, the pay to drivers has dropped dramatically and people still feel like they don't have to tip.
> 
> Many drivers rate the pax less than 5* if no mention of a tip is made, based on the assumption that none will be given (since that's generally true)


Makes sense. So would it be against an unwritten rule to give a 4 star rating to a pax if they don't tip when you feel they should have?



HarpAttack said:


> Try placing a sign in your car like the one attached, which you can print out. I have had mine just above the stereo console for the last two three hour shifts after getting off from my real job and have received $15 per day in tips driving to and from the airport. I usually only do two airport runs and go home and pop open a brewski.
> View attachment 260899
> View attachment 260900


I think the issue might also be that I should do more airport trips and maybe help with luggage to encourage tips. All of my rides have been home-to-destination so far.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ian Hobbs said:


> Makes sense. So would it be against an unwritten rule to give a 4 star rating to a pax if they don't tip when you feel they should have?
> 
> I think the issue might also be that I should do more airport trips and maybe help with luggage to encourage tips. All of my rides have been home-to-destination so far.


Your rating will suffer if you give four stars to non-tippers. Riders were initially conditioned by Uber to NOT tip us but fortunately that wrong idea has been gradually changing. There is no logic or pattern for tips. I can give ten rides and get zero tips then the next ten I get five tips. Also you should be aware that tips can show up later like even up to a week later!!


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Eh... airport rides also often don't tip.

Quite the opposite.. 5* only when tipped is more the unwritten rule. otherwise 4*. But that's different with everybody. I'd say in above and beyond situations like helping significantly with luggage and still no mention of a tip, then perhaps a lower rating. I don't hold firmly to this but generally try to. And I do feel a little bad when i see a tip in the app later, but realistically I have to assume they will not tip if they don't mention it.



goneubering said:


> Your rating will suffer if you give four stars to non-tippers. Riders were initially conditioned by Uber to NOT tip us but fortunately that wrong idea has been gradually changing. There is no logic or pattern for tips. I can give ten rides and get zero tips then the next ten I get five tips. Also you should be aware that tips can show up later like even up to a week later!!


Why do you say that your rating will suffer if you give 4* ratings to non tippers? They have no idea what you rate them until after they rate you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

fortyTwo said:


> Why do you say that your rating will suffer if you give 4* ratings to non tippers? They have no idea what you rate them until after they rate you.


Drivers used to be able to change their rating of a specific rider but too many drivers abused the system so we lost that capability. I don't use the rider app but I thought riders can still change their rating of a driver.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Drivers used to be able to change their rating of a specific rider but too many drivers abused the system so we lost that capability. I don't use the rider app but I thought riders can still change their rating of a driver.


No, they can't see what we rated them or change their ratings.. anymore at least. I use the rider app all the time.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

90+% of the tippers I've had in my experience are those who linger in the car with their phone out assuming I am going to end the ride right then and there (I've circled streets at the destination to try to squeeze what I can out of that "service fee"). 

Most others just leave the car and go without so much as a "bye". Non-tippers. I have been surprised, before, though.

Unfortunately, I don't rate pax on the basis of expecting a tip. As they are not required to tip, I don't rate as a form of retaliation. However, I rate based on the quality of the pax. Example: eat without asking if it's okay, three stars.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Tips are hit and miss, depending largely on the rapport you build with the passengers. Some people prefer to kiss ass and hope that the passenger is feeling generous. I tell people the way shit is, I don't carry bags, and I don't do drive thrus, malls, or any pool type run. This approach generally works for me, but it could prove disastrous for others. 

That said, there is no specific group that tips well. They ALL suck. I have the best luck with business people, but while my tips may be consistent, they probably aren't as large as others get. Oh well. People will tell you that service industry people tip better, but I don't really find this to be true. I had a waiter guy in my car one morning, and we talked about "how do you like driving for Uber." I'm pretty straightforward and told him that pay has degraded significantly over the years, and we really don't make that much anymore. He questioned how I couldn't like it, because Uber gave me a car to drive and the amount he paid has gone up significantly, so obviously I must be making bank. LOL Reality checked his ass, he promised that he would tip, and I dropped him off. A few days later I find out that not only did he not tip, but he gave me a 1* and complained because "he felt uncomfortable" with our conversation. What a *****. 

Anyway, drive safe and try to tolerate the idiots you deal with every shift.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> 90+% of the tippers I've had in my experience are those who linger in the car with their phone out assuming I am going to end the ride right then and there (I've circled streets at the destination to try to squeeze what I can out of that "service fee").
> 
> Most others just leave the car and go without so much as a "bye". Non-tippers. I have been surprised, before, though.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't rate pax on the basis of expecting a tip. As they are not required to tip, I don't rate as a form of retaliation. However, I rate based on the quality of the pax. Example: eat without asking if it's okay, three stars.


I would never say it is a form of retaliation.. more so that it is an honest rating of them. A 5* pax is a tipper. if they don't.. then they aren't. I still enjoy their company often and have no ill will towards them whatsoever regardless.

I have to say.. not ending the ride when it is over and continuing to drive afterwards is definitely shady. That's a lot worse than rating a passenger as you see them in an honest way.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Pax doesn’t pay more when I’m circling the block.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

oh true.. hadn't considered that.


----------

